# Spartan Sewer Camera



## doughh27 (Feb 29, 2012)

I recently picked up 2 Spartan monitor setups just like what is shown in the pictures (it was part of a package with a lot of other miscellaneous equipment). It looks just like the monitor and case as shown here. I do have the power cords and the coiled cord that would hook up to the cameras. I do NOT have cameras for either, but both units appear to work. I know the camera is clearly the most expensive part of the setup, but what would the two monitor units be worth by themselves? 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Price-Reduc...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6660366465706873701


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

doughh27 said:


> ....what would the two monitor units be worth by themselves?


Pennies on the dollar if being purchased from an anonymous person on the internet.


----------



## doughh27 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok, just trying to figure out if they are worth $10 or $500???


----------

